# CHRISTIAN SPIRITUAL WARFARE FOR SINGLES



## Iammoney (Jul 4, 2011)

*CHRISTIAN SPIRITUAL WARFARE FOR SINGLES*
*If you are tired of being single and you want to get married, you have to combine spiritual, physical and social interventions to form your own holistic deliverance ministry to fight for your wedding. *

*The  first spiritual step is to pray and ask God to help you identify your  future spouse. Learn from Abraham’s servant who was sent to find a wife  for Isaac for he prayed and said, “O Lord God of my master Abraham, please give me success this day, and show kindness to my master Abraham.For here I stand by the well and the daughters of the  city are coming out to draw water.Now  let it be that the young woman to whom I say, ‘Please give me some  water to drink,’ and she says, ‘Drink, and I will also give your camels  water to drink’—letherbe the oneYou have appointed for Your servant Isaac.” (Genesis 24:12-14)*

*As you pray, use Scriptures since the Word of God is the Sword of the Spirit (Ephesians 6:17) *
*SWORD WORDS that you can use as personal deliverance prayers include: *
*1. Father God, I pray in the name of Jesus that you may grant me favor and help me find my wife because He who finds a wife finds a good thing and obtains favor from the Lord. (Proverbs 18:22) *

*The female version would be, Father  God, I pray in the name of Jesus that since A good man obtains favor  from the Lord, (Proverbs 12:2) you may grant the good man who will be my  future husband favor and help him find me, his future wife, because He who finds a wife finds a good thing and obtains favor from the Lord.   *

*After  praying, put on the helmet of salvation since it another of the weapons  of our warfare. (Ephesians 6:14-17) All you need to put on this helmet  of salvation is to say with your mouth that Jesus Christ is the Son of  God and believe in your heart that God raised Him from the dead when He  died for our sins and you will be saved. (Romans 10:9)*

*The next spiritual step is to delete from your mind all negative marriage thoughts such as “There are no good men” or “All good women are taken” by meditating on spiritual warfare scriptures such as: *
*1. I will marry an excellent wife because An excellent wife is the crown of her husband. (Proverbs 12:4)*
*2. I will marry a man with An excellent spirit in him. (Daniel 6:3)*

*Combine reading the Word of God with speaking the Word  of God over your singlehood as it is the sword of the Spirit. Positive  scriptural affirmations that you can confess include: *
*1. The desire of the righteous will be granted (Proverbs 10:24) and therefore my desire to get married will be granted.*

*After renewing your mind and your mouth with the Word of God, renew your actions by living right. Be righteous  and truthful in all your dealings because the breastplate of  righteousness and the belt of truth and are the other parts of the armor  of God that we need to put on to fight our spiritual battles.  (Ephesians 6:14-17)*

*Renewing  your actions should also include selfless rather than selfish service  to others because we can see that Rebekah was identified as Isaac’s  future spouse as she was serving selflessly. Genesis 24:19-20 tells us  that Rebekah volunteered to draw water for Abraham’s servants 10 camels.  This was a lot of work  considering that 1 camel can drink 30 gallon or 100 liters in 10 minutes  and these were 10 camels who had just finished the long journey from  the land of Canaan to Mesopotamia. Selah.*

*Note  that Rebekah did their selfless act without the ulterior motive of  getting married because she did not know that her actions would land her  a spouse. Therefore, offer your selfless service to whomever you can,  not because it will get you a spouse, but just because you are a good  person (or trying to be a good person).*

*After renewing yourself spiritually, you now have to begin the social interventions.  Learn from Abraham’s servant who positioned himself in the right place  to meet an appropriate wife for Isaac. We can see that he travelled to  the city of Nahor in Mesopotamia (Genesis 24:10) because Abraham wanted  his son to marry a woman from his people. (Genesis 24:4) *

*In addition, not only did he go to the right place, he went there at the right time for He made his camels kneel down outside the city by a well of water at evening time, the time when women go out to fetch water. (Genesis 24:11)*

*Therefore, position yourself in the right places to meet Christian singles  for example by joining your Church choir or attending Christian  concerts. Ensure you mingle with Christian singles to ensure that you Do not get unequally yoked with unbelievers. (2 Corinthians 6:14)*

*In addition, ensure that you improve your physical appearance for we can see that Rebekah’s physical appearance was noted for she is described as Very beautiful to behold and a virgin since no man had known her. (Genesis 24:16) *

*We  can also see that when Naomi was advising her widowed daughter-in-law  just before she went out to meet her possible future husband Boaz, she  told her to Wash yourself and anoint yourself and put on your best garment. (Ruth 3:3)  *

*As you adorn yourself, remember that A  good reputation is better than expensive perfume. (Ecclesiastes 7:1)  For it was this most expensive perfume that made Boaz show kindness to  Ruth because when she asked him, Why have I found favor in your eyes that you should notice me, a foreigner? (Ruth 2:10) *

*Boaz answered and said to her, “It has been fully reported to me, all that you have done for your mother-in-law since your husband died. (Ruth 2:11-12)*


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 4, 2011)

Almost Babygirl... Almost...   

I'm taking a risk in posting this, but here goes, because you and the beautiful single ladies here are worth it.    

This is directed towards the 'writer' of this message, *not you *personally.  Please, believe this.   It's not a personal afront, I promise and my endearments are sincere. 

The pronouns 'you', 'your' are used in the 'general sense', not you personally... 

*Okay, to the article*, let's make this easy for those seeking marriage, by just being who you are, resting in the love of God and trusting Him with 'all' of your life, which includes the man to whom you will marry.   That's it. 

_Lord I thank you, for my life which indeed includes marriage to the right man...cancel out of my life all counterfeits.   

I thank you for having me at the right place, at the right time, always lead by you.   And no matter how I am dressed or not dressed, groomed or not, makeup or not, that when we meet, I will be nothing less than beautiful, inside and out, for he will see the real and beautiful me.  

I thank you for each moment of each day, that you bring us closer to being 'One' with you and with each other.     In Jesus' Name, I pray, Amen and Amen.  _

Pretty Lady, the only reason I shared this is because this article has too many things which will drive a person crazy trying to follow it to the letter and some will worry if they miss a point.  Be free and trust God.  He has a sure path which leads the two ... Man and Wife... together.   

"Whom God have joined together, no man can put asunder..." 

"For yet a little while, and he that shall come will come, and will NOT TARRY 
..."     (Hebrews 10:37)

I pray that I did not offend, if so, I truly apologize.   

Love and blessings and happy marriages to all, who desire.  

God will give you the desires of your heart...


----------



## Iammoney (Jul 4, 2011)

no shimmie you didnt offend me at all i appreciate your input i just want to get this right. i want to win this battle
today's devotional from joel osteen was really good i felt like it was for me

*TODAY’S WORD from Joel and Victoria*

Today  in America, we celebrate Independence Day. July 4, 1776 was the day  America declared her independence, but the battle for freedom went on  until 1783 — seven years later. Even though the people declared their  freedom in 1776, they had to stand and fight for many years before the  British would accept and recognized the United States of America. 
In  the same way, we have to declare our freedom and be determined to stand  against the opposing forces in our lives. We have to declare our  freedom from addiction, poverty, sickness and lack. We have to stand and  fight until we fully experience His freedom and the peace that He has  promised. 
I love  what the early colonists did once they signed the Declaration of  Independence. They read it out loud in public. They published it in the  newspaper. They spread the word. They continued to declare and celebrate  even though they were in the midst of the battle.
Whatever  battle you may be facing today, declare that you are free! Declare that  you are an overcomer! Celebrate now because the victory you seek is on  the way!






*A PRAYER FOR TODAY*

Heavenly  Father, thank You for setting me free in every area of my life. I  declare today that nothing can hold me back. I declare that I am free  from sickness, poverty, lack and addiction. I declare that You have set  me free and thank You for freedom and discipline in every area of my  life. In Jesus’ Name. Amen.
* — Joel & Victoria Osteen*


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 4, 2011)

blqlady said:


> no shimmie you didnt offend me at all i appreciate your input i just want to get this right. i want to win this battle
> today's devotional from joel osteen was really good i felt like it was for me
> 
> *TODAY’S WORD from Joel and Victoria*
> ...



I'm so glad that I didn't offend you.  

Your message from Joel Osteen is a huge blessing for me.   It encourages me for the battle that I am fighting too, as I stand in prayer and battle for what's right in our upcoming elections in 2012.  

Thank you so much for sharing both of your posts; as they encourage me to stay in the fight.   

I thank God for your total and complete victory in every area of your life.  You are indeed a winner and always will be more than a Conqueror through Jesus Christ ...whom you love and has always loved you.   

Blessings and please continue sharing your blessings.  It helps far more than you know.


----------



## Iammoney (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks shimmie i always appreciate your advice. : )


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 4, 2011)

blqlady said:


> thanks shimmie i always appreciate your advice. : )



I appreciate yours as well.... :Rose:

Happy 4th!   I'm on my way out and I'm gonna eat BBQ...  

I'll be on the treadmill tomorrow for an hour...

Take care and enjoy the celebration of all of your victories.  You are indeed a WINNER


----------



## aribell (Jul 7, 2011)

What I like about this post is that it recognizes that sometimes we are resisted in attaining the good blessing that the Lord has for us.  It also implicitly calls us to exercise faith in "calling those things which were not as if they are."  I was listening recently to Derek Prince's series "The Power of Proclamation" and I feel at least the first part of the op is very much in line with the message.  Today, many verses started coming to me, verses for me to meditate on and proclaim.  I'm going to post them for anyone who might have the time and inclination.  It's not a copy and paste deal, it's organic.  I pray that it hones and strengthens someone's faith:

Approaching the Lord:
Matthew 7:11
James 4:2
Luke 22:42
I Samuel 1:11
Luke 5:12
Mark 11:24
Hebrews 11:32-33

Waiting on the Lord
Matthew 4:4
Luke 5:12
Isaiah 55:10-11
Habakkuk 2:2-3
Psalm 105:17-19
I Kings 18:30-39
Psalm 62:1

The Bridegroom & his Bride--Rejoice!
Proverbs 21:1
Proverbs 18:22
Song of Solomon 7:10
Song of Solomon 8:6-7a
Luke 1:46-49
Proverbs 31:28-31
Proverbs 31:11-12
1 Samuel 1:1-2
Isaiah 54:10

Some of the verses might seem slightly haphazard in order, but the overarching message is this:
1.  Before approaching the Lord, we first believe in His goodness and that He will answer us.
2.  We submit ourselves to His will and quiet our heart to only desire and seek after that which _He_ desires.
3.  We wait on His word to us, and having received it, wait for Him to bring it to pass.
4.  We persevere in faith, even as things appear unlikely, and even more unlikely.
5.  We proclaim the reality of God's promise _now_, as if we had already received it.  We view ourselves as having been blessed and favored by God today and thank Him for answering.
6.  We speak truths over ourselves in preparation for His coming promise.  We make preparation for its coming to pass.
7.  We rejoice at the fulfillment of His word and faithfulness to us.


It's not a formula.  I'm not saying, do X, check the box.  It's just something to allow to percolate in the heart.


----------

